

Universal Music CEO Doug Morris Speaks: Recording Industry in Even Deeper Sh*t Than We Thought - nickb
http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2007/11/universal_music_ceo_doug_morris.html

======
mynameishere
_I wouldn't be able to recognize a good technology person_

Cop out. Any idiot could say, "Hire me a division head from Microsoft" or
whatever. The technology is quite simple, and having missed the boat the
record industry is going to have to go with plan B: Cut costs and lower
prices.

I watched a movie the other day and went to amazon to read the reviews--I was
shocked to see that the soundtrack was 50 percent more expensive than the DVD.
Obviously, an unsustainable model.

------
mironathetin
I believe every word of what he says. A friend of mine once organized
concerts. These guys that hang around the music business are dumb as dogshit.

